# Ellen van Dijk Hour Record Attempt



## Dogtrousers (22 May 2022)

Details:
https://racing.trekbikes.com/stories/trek-segafredo-women/ellens-hour-guide

Streaming on GCN+ 16:00 UK time Monday 23rd May
Possibly also elsewhere


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 May 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Details:
> https://racing.trekbikes.com/stories/trek-segafredo-women/ellens-hour-guide
> 
> Streaming on GCN+ 16:00 UK time tomorrow 25rd May
> Possibly also elsewhere



25rd?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 May 2022)

Wow. Knocked it out of the park


----------



## Cathryn (23 May 2022)

I didn’t get to watch it but yes she crushed it! She’s a machine! She’s been so strong in races lately!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 May 2022)

Now she's been there, done that, and learned a bit I wonder if she could use that learning to break the 50km mark?


----------

